# I think i have baby tetras, not really sure



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think i might have some baby tetras in my 10 gallon tank, they're small, oval shaped, and a kind of, pardon my inappropriate word, poop colored.*c/p*


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

and they can swim


----------

